# Hello from the West Coast



## History Man (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello all, finally decided to join after a stint of lurking the threads for information and such on modeling. I have been modeling for 10 years but recently got back into it after a couple year break, now I am enjoying it more than ever. I am a militaria collector and historian so I work on models to display with groups and such, so mainly I am working on USN aircraft. I am finishing up a Promodeler 1/48 SB2C-Helldiver and just started work on an Accurate Miniatures 1/48 SBD-5 Dauntless as well as a Monogram 1/48 TBD-Devastator. 

Does anyone recommend an Accurate Miniatures 1/48 Avenger variation that would be good for late 1944 (October)? There is the Truk Lagoon edition and then there is the version created that G.H.W.B. flew during the war. 

Also, I have both the Accurate Miniatures 1/48 SBD-5 Dauntless and the SBD-2 Midway USMC edition...is there a good place to get 1/48 scale decals to depict Coral Sea markings? Preferably from the Lady Lex.


Thanks for any help and I hope to contribute and learn more here.

Philip


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard Philip. I'm not really in a position to help with your questions but I'm sure someone will pipe up. You might want to do a search on some keywords as I do recall some discussions along those lines.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 3, 2014)

G'day Philip, can't help either but it's nice to have you aboard, look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome to the funny farm Phil....

Have you tried these? Yellow Wings Decals


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome from England. Far as i know, all the AM Avenger kits contain the same parts, just different decals - and if you get the Italeri boxing of the same kit, it's quite a lot cheaper.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome aboard from an SF Bay Area expat.
Go Navy!


----------



## History Man (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you all for the warm welcome....I am finishing up the Helldiver (just put on the primer and added the dark insignia blue, tomorrow I will be adding the intermediate blue and may attempt to finish with the light grey) as well as the Devastator (just finished the decals and gloss coat, tomorrow will be finish details as well as the wash).

Lucky13: I have not tried that site but it does look like a good site to use for decals....

When it comes to seeing some of my work....I will post the Helldiver and Devastator when possible with photos of the process. Next on the chopping block will be 2 Dauntlesses, an Avenger, and a Hellcat. 

Recently, I purchased a good amount of models from a man at the local flea market who purchased a storage locker packed with them (probably have close to 50 models from that purchase!)...so I will be busy for a while.

Philip


----------



## Geedee (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard Philip


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum from the Right Coast!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the Forum from the Right Coast!


Well, you notice how the British are adamant about the left being the "proper" side?

Well, there ya' have it! 


Welcome to the forums, History Man


----------



## History Man (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you much for the welcome....I look forward to sharing my builds and learning new tips/tricks.

Philip


----------

